# Rehoming two three year old labs in Maine?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend Jeannine is working hard on finding good homes together for these two labs.









> Hi Gang,
> 
> Two great labs in need of a home. They are in this area. This is
> 
> ...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Have she called any rescues that could help? www.labs4rescue.com So sad for her. What a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It breaks my heart over all the people losing their home and their pets.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

There aren't any pictures. Do you have some? I'm going to post this on the lab board.

Edit: I just posted it...here is the link so that you can follow along with any responses.... http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/two-3-yr-t7315908.html?p=1963956792


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw the crosspost on the Lab forum came came here hoping there was more info. I agree, pictures would help. They also may want to try http://maine.craigslist.org/pet/. Just be sure they screen potential adopters to ensure a good home for Cookie and Cocoa.

I live in Maine and will ask around to see if anyone can help.

Rachel


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Any chance Rob's been drinking a few beers tonight? Worth a shot....

I hope these pups find a great home... so sad for this family.

Julie and Jersey

ETA: Just looked over on that lab forum. Seems they may have found a home for these two pups to stay together. I hope it's true!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is one of the saddest things. I'm in Maine, so I'll definitely ask around.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's so sad, hope those two will find a home together. We where so lucky to find a place that let me have all my dogs. I would of lived in a car with them before giving them up. I still would!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I actually have a friend who might be interested, but she left for a conference today. I have emailed her in hopes that she is checking her work account while she's gone.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- nice work everyone, and thanks for putting this on the lab board for Jeannine. They actually founf a home together. You are all wonderful & amazing dog people!
I've received (To date) well over 1,250 emails from people wanting to help......!! !! Simply AWESOME. 

This has been a truly remarkable experience and is beyond humbling. The fact that there are sooooooo many animal lovers who are willing to take the time to just hit "Forward", and send out a message that would make a difference to 2 fabulous dogs, is just PHENOMENAL.. ..

From the bottom of my heart, I want to say "THANK YOU", to each and EVERY one of you that made a difference.. ..

Words are not enough and I'm amazed by the amount of love and support that Cookie and Coco have received from perfect strangers. It really has shown me that there is still hope for humanity in general. That there is still enough "Peace and Goodwill" on this Earth that obviously has the power to shine through. Even in a dark and gloomy economy, with hard and depressing times effecting millions.... . People still took the time to do something good and selfless to help someone in need. Thank you.

I feel so very blessed to have found such a wonderful and perfect home for Cookie and Coco "TOGETHER".. ....... 
Their adoptive family are a gift from above and happen to live close by, so I guess it is a perfect world for them after all. 
I'm so sorry for not being able to answer to EVERYONE.... .. I've been so overwhelmed by the shear amount of people who responded. Please just know that I'm so very Thankful to each person that emailed and did their best to help spread the word.

As my first email was soooooooo successful, I'm asking that everyone who received the last one to PLEASE.... PLEASE.... pass this one on also.
That way I'm hoping that everyone can get the new update that 'COOKIE AND COCO HAVE A NEW HOME'.

God Bless you all.
Sarah.
________


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How heartbreaking to lose one's home and beloved dogs, too. I hope the pups will be happy in their new home, and that their family finds better times ahead.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I've received (To date) well over 1,250 emails from people wanting to help......!! !! Simply AWESOME.


Simply amazing! Great job getting the word out! I am so happy that Cookie and Cocoa will be staying together.

--
Rachel


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

a fellow member of the Lab Board has posted this:



> *Cookie & Coco*
> Aren't these the same dogs from this thread?
> 
> http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/c...l?p=1963940841
> ...


--
Rachel


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> It breaks my heart over all the people losing their home and their pets.



My husband and I were just talking about this earlier today, wondering how many poor pets and owners are in this spot with things the way they are.


----------

